# Trouts playing in the mud



## La Panga de Mejj (Jun 28, 2012)

It was a wonderful day in the winter. The trouts love playing in the mud and we fished about 50 trouts. I love the winter for wade-fishing using corky. We had fun fishing and stopped until we got tired. Thank you lord for a wonderful time we had. :birthday2 HAPPY NEW YEAR'S :birthday2


----------

